# Замена кнопок.



## Старков (9 Июн 2010)

Кто подскажет, возможно ли самому в домашних условиях заменить кнопки в левой клавиатуре на России, что для этого надо и как это сделать. Или это лучше доверить профи? Буду признателен за ответ.


----------



## bombastic (9 Июн 2010)

кажется, это невозможно, ведь кнопочки то почти на всех инструментах- литые, а значит или менять сразу всю механику, или отдавать напрямую на завод. 
на вашем месте отдал бы его на завод Юпитер в москве, это же их продукт, пускай сделают


----------



## diletant (9 Июн 2010)

Лучше к мастеру.См. услуги и контакты компании "Юпитер" www.bayans.ru


----------



## ze_go (10 Июн 2010)

bombastic писал:


> кажется, это невозможно, ведь кнопочки то почти на всех инструментах- литые, а значит или менять сразу всю механику, или отдавать напрямую на завод


глупости... очень просто меняются на итальянские с отверстием, только есть некоторые нюансы.

вот, менял кнопки на "Аппассионате"


----------



## SibBayan (10 Июн 2010)

Если менять на кнопки такого же диаметра--нет никаких проблем. Нужны тиски, молоток и сами кнопки (с запасом) Если кнопки чуть больше--начинаются проблемы с горкой. Кнопки российского производства под перламутр чуть больше--в горке "России" придётся мудрить с отверстиями и фетром. Итальянские можно подобрать по диаметру. Лучше отдать мастерам


----------



## ze_go (11 Июн 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Нужны тиски, молоток


итальянские (с отверстиями) меняются без перечисленных инструментов. нужна только газовая горелка (чтоб снять родные), нож или ножницы (чтоб резать кембрики, компенсирующие разницу в диаметрах отверстий в кнопках и толкателей) и суперклей.
да, и ещё терпение...


----------

